# Screen Freezing up Radio/Bluetooth/USB



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

my only problem is with pandora.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In technical terms, its broke. See computer screens freeze up all the time, and can do something about it. First thing I would do with a Cruze radio is reflash the ram, if I had access to the firmware. If that doesn't work, replace the radio, for the most part, these things are unrepairable.

Can also be the BCM sending strange data link signals to the radio, not just a radio anymore. Are you still under warranty?

Hmmm Florida where flashram does not like heat. Leakage current doubles for every 10*C meaning for a 30*C rise in temperature can be eight times as great. Just enough to wipe out the firemware stored in flashram. Interior temperatures can exceed a 60*C temperature rise above ambient with a hot sun.

Leakage currents would be 64 times as great. So why are they using flashram?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

flashram?(you mean flash drive usb?) leakage currents? lost me there? i havent lost any info on my usb. Works fine just starts on it owns sometimes. Was wondering if that happens to anyone else that keeps there usb plugged in? ANYONE Does it start on its own ever when your listening to the radio or xm?

Main issue is a cant use bluetooth to pair my phone. Freezes instantly when you tell it to pair. When i was still paired i couldnt even make a phone call with my phone lol it would dial and seconds would start but i would hear no ring and no person. but the person new a called and said you didnt say anything. SMH HAS THIS HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE?

I guess im gonna have to take it in SMH. I hate taking my car in. Dont like poeple in my car. Last time the left a big blue ink line on my tan leather seat and said they didnt do it. Im taking a video this time of my whole car with a dated newspaper or something.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Technical term is EEPROM (Electrically Erasable Programmable Read-Only Memory). Starts off with pure silicon where sections of it are doped to form what is called a Field Effect Transistor or an FET. Talking about sub micron dimensions here and a metal grid is fused over for connectivity. Just like a printed circuit board. Also has a rather complicated matrix to address each FET that only stores one bit of data, we are talking about billions of FET's in a very small space.

In programming, each FET is addressed to either trap electrons inside of that gate or not too. That determines if its in a logical zero or "1" state that forms a binary code the microcontroller has to recognize. Because the only difference between the intrinsic silicon material and where this FET is, any impurities left in the silicon and wipe out those very few electrons or add to them. Therefore one bit can change from a logical zero to a one that forms a byte or vice-versa that the microcontroller will not recognize and will crash. Gets awfully confused.

USB flashdrive is a bit more complicated where you can write and read any section of it, with EEPROM, 0.75 volts on the right pin can totally erase all the data.

At first PROM's were used, where the FET's were actually burnt to a shorted state or not burned to form a byte. These would never change. But the automotive companies were against this, because if they screwed up on the firmware, would have to burn a whole bunch of new PROMS and mail them out. Only cost about 80 cents each, but to stockholders, a billion bucks of lost profits. And with the internet, could send new updated firmware for practically for nothing. 

Well not to the consumer, have to pay out of warranty, some kid 85 bucks an hour to locate that firmware download it to a laptop with dead batteries, and attempt to reflash your ram to the new correct or slightly better code.

Problem is with heat and just a few impurities in the silicon, can wipe out sections of your code. In any experienced electronic engineer, this is totally stupid, but either you do it or they will find somebody else that will. Do not blame engineers for this. 

All this stuff has to be made in a clean room that would put any surgical operating room to shame. Moving this to China, sure didn't help and also noted for counterfeit chips that is a major problem. All this BS started in 1996 with the advent of OBD II. This is when I started carrying towing insurance on my vehicles. At times, I wish I didn't know about this stuff especially when driving in a blizzard on a desolated road. 

Your radio seat in the dash that is much hotter than your USB in that compartment. If you do have a substandard EEPROM, getting it reflashed won't solve the problem. Will leak out the code the next time it gets hot.

You asked, I responded. Ha, was told a million times by marketing to use a microcontroller for only 89 cents for an application when the only space given to me was like 6,400 square mils. If you can show me how I can install a huge microcontroller with firmware in that small space, will do it. Only solution was to design an application specific integrated circuit using conventional mixed signal technology. These could operate up to 195*C without problems.

Another thing the automotive industry does not do is to purchase these chips tested to military specifications. Consumer grade is a bit cheaper, and in theory the same chip. But to save a few cents based on statistics, just buy the untested consumer grade. You pay the price for this, especially after warranty.

Would think if the American public knew what was going on, would leave all these new cars in the showroom. One thing that keeps on raising, is the sticker price.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i have a HTC my touch and it worked great for 3 months. Then one day i noticed it wasnt picking up anymore or ringing through the screen and radio so to speak. So i repaired and try to set up again and everytime i try to pair with my phone the whole screeen freezes. Nothing works. Not radio, cant press any buttons. The only think i can do is to turn the car off and restart car and screen and radio will work again. Try to pair again same thing. 

I told dealer yesterday and they checked and said all systems seem to working fine and they tested on one of mechanics phone and worked fine and said it must be my phone. So WTF how can it work for 2 or 3 months and then just stop. SMH. Going to test out some friends phones and such and see if this is true.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been getting a bit more careful with I purchase, new Samsung smart phone can get firmware updates over WiFi, camera needs to be plugged into a computer with a program provided by Samsung to do this. Same with the new Panasonic LED TV. But these are in my home under ideal temperature and humidity conditions.

Last summer my Garmin GPS crashed, leakage current doubles every 10*C, and was in the hot sun. Had to remove the battery from this to reboot it, then I could reload the firmware. Working good again.

Dealer is the only choice with the Cruze, not about to lay out around 5,000 bucks so I can do it myself. And really exposed to the environment. Key reason why I choose a white Cruze with a light tan interior, does not getting really as hot on the inside.

Now I am wondering why I didn't paint my GPS case a light tan color, that would match the interior. While white would be even better, would never get that past my color sensitive wife. Its back and really absorbs the heat rather than reflecting it. Can still do this, will add this on my long list of things to do. 

Still insist that storing code in flashram is stupid, but a marketing thing so software guys can get by without testing.


----------



## Leannes Cruz (Mar 8, 2017)

*Frozen touch screen*

It's not your phone. I took my car in this morning for the freezing touchscreen and all console buttons. It happens mostly when I plug my phone into the USB port. Luckily, it happened to me on the way there and it was still frozen when I got there. I also took a picture of it for proof. After the backup camera should shut off, it too freezes. It goes all black except the backup guidelines, then after about 3 minutes it reboots but is still frozen. It rebooted twice and then froze on PANDORA ERROR. The dealership just called and said it was a matter of reprogramming the radio and they fixed it. We shall see!


----------



## leimgob0802 (Apr 16, 2017)

That's sad. I came across the same issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, this thread started over three years ago, before my Cruze developed power on reset problems, wasn't firmware at all, but excessive voltage drops in both the positive and negative battery leads.

Battery terminals were crimped on bare copper wire, drilled a hole where the crimp is, so I could remove the cables, wire brushed that brown off, copper oxide, so I could solder both ends in. But this was not the only problem, ignition relay contacts were dirty, cleaned those and latter replaced that a Panasonic relay.

First symptom was the radio would crash, but it got worse so the car would not even start. Was 40 miles from home, tried to start it, nothing, switched off the ignition, opened the driver's door, did this three times, did start on the third try. Knew I had to do something, so got out my test equipment, total voltage drops were greater than 3 volts from the battery. 

After this, everything was perfect, no firmware problems at all. 

Not the only vehicle with this kind of problem, started ever since they started adding computers to vehicle, clear back to 1984. Just two examples, 86 Nissan Maxima, electronic dash would not light up, 89 Lincoln Continental, electronic controlled suspension would go crazy, radio would lock up. Both had dirty ignition switch contacts, polished those, cured everything.

Cruze does not have a real ignition switch, fires commands to both the BCM and PCM, that in turn energizes a point contact relay. Not only the Cruze, all late model vehicles are like this now.


----------



## bradenwh (3 mo ago)

NickD said:


> Wow, this thread started over three years ago, before my Cruze developed power on reset problems, wasn't firmware at all, but excessive voltage drops in both the positive and negative battery leads. Battery terminals were crimped on bare copper wire, drilled a hole where the crimp is, so I could remove the cables, wire brushed that brown off, copper oxide, so I could solder both ends in. But this was not the only problem, ignition relay contacts were dirty, cleaned those and latter replaced that a Panasonic relay. First symptom was the radio would crash, but it got worse so the car would not even start. Was 40 miles from home, tried to start it, nothing, switched off the ignition, opened the driver's door, did this three times, did start on the third try. Knew I had to do something, so got out my test equipment, total voltage drops were greater than 3 volts from the battery. After this, everything was perfect, no firmware problems at all. Not the only vehicle with this kind of problem, started ever since they started adding computers to vehicle, clear back to 1984. Just two examples, 86 Nissan Maxima, electronic dash would not light up, 89 Lincoln Continental, electronic controlled suspension would go crazy, radio would lock up. Both had dirty ignition switch contacts, polished those, cured everything. Cruze does not have a real ignition switch, fires commands to both the BCM and PCM, that in turn energizes a point contact relay. Not only the Cruze, all late model vehicles are like this now.


 Dude, I am so glad that you got banned. You are so fukking annoying. Like holy god, shut the fuk up.


----------

